
WSL 2 Support is coming to Windows 10 Versions 1903 and 1909 - el_duderino
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/wsl-2-support-is-coming-to-windows-10-versions-1903-and-1909/
======
p1esk
Can’t wait until cuda support is available!

